# Can anyone explain me...



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

... what the hell Pedoulakis is doing? 
He wanted Grigoriy Khizhniyak (what kind of spelling has this name?) who is one of the worst centers of the whole Europe, he had just a good season in Lithuania than nothing. He had in the team Cuthrell too, a center who was averaging 20+10 last season with Ionikos. 

Why Cuthrell has been released? Why have Pedoulakis always to be a protagonist running against the common sense, making a mistake? Why the hell?!?!?!?!?!? 



:rocket: :rocket: :rocket: :rocket:


----------



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

*[No personal attacks - Please check your PMs - JGKoblenz]*


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Yea, his name spelling is really something and you say he had good season just here. Hm... I dont know how his "after Zalgiris" career went, but here he was great. The best blocker in Europe at that time, he was the corner-stone in defence. In offence Grysha (nickname in Lithuanian) also wasnt the last option. He played good in Zalgiris and surely was the most loved by the fans, though even he wasnt a lithuanian. He spent two seasons in Kaunas and we enjoyed his playing, though team strugled at that time. 

BUT in 01-02 LKL finals vs. Rytas he was terrible. Zalgiris was losing the best of 7 series all the time and asked why he plays so poor Grysha said "its just a bad day, the time will come". Team managed to come back to 3-3 from 1-3, but Grysha wasnt good in any game. So the time came and he didnt do a thing. Zalgiris lost in OT and he was “sleepy”. He had those sleepy games (when he does nothing on offence), lets say 1 of 5, but it were 6 or 7 in a row, so he left us with not best impression, but overall he was great player here. Fans cheered him when he was back to Kaunas Sporto Hale with Ukrainian NT.

One of rumours why he had bad finals was because before it he got official invation to Blazers camp. Maybe he thought himsesf as a Blazer and didn’t notice that he still has to play. Anyway, that thing with camp didn’t succeed, then he joined Virtus Bologna and was cut before start of season. I think he spent the season in Ukraina and it could have hurted his playing, maybe that’s why SEOK doesn’t like him now…


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

He played well in the games I saw him SEOK. Come on man, he might look funny but he's not a bad player  

I will agree with you though that replacing Cuthrell with another PG doesn't make much sense.


----------

